# 321 spoilers thread



## Mori` (Aug 29, 2006)

*This thread is for posting any spoiler summaries or pictures of the chapter that may turn up before the raw arrives. *

Ideally it'll help create an easy reference for people just turning up and wanting to see if anythings come out yet.

*NOTE: it is not for discussion of the spoilers, please keep discussion in the predictions thread for the time being*


we are going to be trialing a few things and seeing how they work out so the format for this may change over the next few weeks


----------



## Manetheren (Aug 30, 2006)

Posted by gangya on Mangahelpers.  supposedly sourced from 2ch.



> アスマ班と暁遭遇するが、次週へ持ち越し
> カカシがイチャパラを置いた瞬間、カカシが消えて数ｍ先へ移動
> カカシは風を持たないが、ナルトは持ってるのでもっと遠くへいけるはずだ



and the obligatory Babelfish-ing (slightly editted to add names in)



> The Asuma group and the Akatsuki you encounter, but it carries over to the next week and the instant where Kakashi puts in place イチャパラ, the mosquito シ going out, portable Kakashi does not have the wind to ahead several m, but as for Naruto having, being る, it is the expectation which more it can go to the distance



First part sounds like Team Asuma encounters Hidan and Kakuzu, but it is a cliffhanger confrontation to continue next week.

The rest is kind of confusing...  sounds like Kakashi showing him some sort of way to use Wind to enhance speed...  but that could be completely off.


----------



## NVZBlity (Aug 30, 2006)

Quick translation of the yet-unconfirmed summary by pocketmofo from MH





> Asuma?s group runs into the Akatsuki, but things carry over into next week.
> 
> The moment Kakashi sets down his copy of Icha Icha Paradise, he disappears and reappears a few meters away (**he travelled a few meters in a split second essentially).  Kakashi says that he doesn?t have the power of the wind but that Naruto does so Naruto should be able to travel much further.



If this is true, Naruto's new move screams hiraishin or at least something hiraishin-esque


----------



## Shishi-O (Aug 30, 2006)

shunshin not hiraishin


----------



## Jimnast (Aug 30, 2006)

New one by XI0 on manga helpers 

＠ＮＯ,３２１「カカシの力」
扉絵：カカシ
やっとあなたとの約束を果たせそうです

森の中を移動するアスマ班
シカマル「なんでそんなふざけた所があんの分かってんのに、ほっといたんですか？」
アスマ「木の葉も利用してるんだ。暗部じゃ追いきれない抜け忍に賞金をかけてるんだよ。
　　　　まあ、持ちつ持たれつってやつさ」
シカマル「でも、地陸って人や先生にまで賞金かけてんのに・・・」
アスマ「木の葉の上忍は全員賞金が掛かってるよ。恨みに思ってる奴は多いだろうな、ハハハッ」
シカマル「・・・・・」

街中を歩いている３人
ナルト「カカシ先生、面白いものってなんだってばよ。まさか･･素顔とか？サクラちゃんに
　　　　知らせるってばよぉ、サイにも知らせねぇとな」
カカシ「ま、黙ってついて来れば分かるからぁ。ヤマト、すまんがさっきの所へ戻ってくれ。
　　　　ナルトと二人になりたいんだ」
ヤマト「・・・分かりました」
ナルト「？どうしたんだってばよ、カカシ先生・・・（やっぱり素顔？いやもしかしたらハーレムの術　　　　　
　　　　を見たいとか？う～んそんな暇無いってのにぃ）」
カカシ（あの時・・・）イチャパラを読むのをやめて空を見上げる。

火影室
シズネ「ナルト君の方は大丈夫でしょうか？もしかしたら、２０小隊が追っている方は
　　　　陽動で暁の本命はナルト君かもしれません。またうちはイタチが来たら･･･」
綱手「そのためにカカシとヤマトをつけてある。心配するな」
シズネ「で、でも、いくらあの二人でも」
綱手「ナルトの事はすべてカカシに任せるんだ。あいつなら、ナルトを変えられる！」
シズネ「ナルト君を･･･変える？」 

換金便所の前
シカマル「おかしいでしょぉ、森の中にこんなでっかい便所があるなんて！」
コテツ「ほんと、ふざけてやがる。でも、隠す必要はないんだ。換金所の存在はどの里でも　　　　　　　
　　　　暗黙の了解だからな。遊んでやがるんだよ」
アスマ「よし、中を調べてみるか」
そこへ、便所の裏から飛段が現れる。
アスマ「あの格好、イタチと同じ！暁！！」
シカマル「あれが！」コテツ、イズモも驚きの表情。戦闘態勢に入る４人。
飛段「あん？・・・！あの腰布は・・・間違いねーな、あのボウズと一緒だ。じゃあ、
　　　あいつも守護忍ってやつか。ククッ、俺達はついてんじゃねーか」笑ってる。
イズモ「何がおかしいんだっ！舐めてんのかっ！」
クナイを投げつける。飛段、まったくクナイのほうを見ずに余裕で避けて
飛段「おーい、角都。来てみろよ！おもしれぇー奴らが来たぞ」
便所から角都が登場。
角都「うるさい、黙れ飛段」飛段はアスマの腰布を指差しながら
飛段「なんなんだよ、その言い草はよ。別に俺はいーんだぜ、別によ」
角都「これは、好都合」
アスマ「・・・・・」汗が流れてる。

原っぱみたいな所
ナルト「なんなんだってばよ、こんな遠くまで連れて来て。面白いものなんてなーんにもねぇってばよ。
　　　　早く修行しなきゃなんねぇんだぞ、俺は！」
カカシ「ここはな、俺が任務前に仲間と待ち合わせした場所だ。よくここで修行もした・・・」
ナルト「カカシ先生の昔話は後で聞くってばよ。だから」
カカシ「そう慌てるなって。ま、しょーがないか」
ナルトの肩を触る。肩に印がつく。ナルトは気付いていない。
カカシ「ナルトはそこを動くなよ」歩き出す。そんな離れていない。
カカシ「やるぞ」と言った瞬間消えるカカシ。ナルトの背後にいるカカシ。
ナルト「！！わー！！なんで？なんで？カカシ先生さっきまでそこにいたってばよ！！」
カカシ「これは風の性質変化を利用した技だ。ナルト肩を見てみろ」
ナルト「な、なんだこれ？いつの間に･･･」
カカシ「さっき肩に触れた時つけておいた。その印があるところへ瞬時に移動できるんだ」
ナルト「カカシ先生すげーってばよ！！」
カカシ「ま、一応コピー忍者って言われてるから。火・風･土･水･雷、すべての性質を使える。
　　　　ヤマトは２つだけだけど･･」ヤマトのくしゃみ風景
ナルト（カカシ先生、自慢したいだけじゃねぇの？）白い目でカカシを見るナルト。
カカシ「ごほん・・・ま、俺はあまり風が得意じゃないから短い距離しか出来ないが、
　　　　上手くすれば数十キロ先まで一瞬にして移動できる。しかし、風の性質を持っていても
　　　　この技は誰もが使える技じゃない。アスマは使えないしな」
ナルト「どういうことだってばよ」
カカシ「この技は四代目が編み出し、木の葉の黄色い閃光と呼ばれるようになった技だ。
　　　　同じ四代目の螺旋丸を使えるお前ならこの技を使える素質がある」
ナルト「四代目の・・・」遠くに見える火影岩を見る。
ナルト「でもさ、でもさぁ、何でこんな所まで来たんだってばよぉ！？」
カカシ「うん？・・・ま、この技をお前に見せる時はここで見せようって決めてたんだよ」
ナルト「そ、そんだけ？・・カカシ先生！俺はな、サスケを一刻も早く」
カカシ「分かってる分かってる、そう怒るな。さ、戻って修行の続きやるぞ」
ナルトふて腐れながら歩く。カカシも後に続くが振り返って遠くを見る。
四代目、カカシ、オビト、リンが修行、待ち合わせの風景が映る。そして別の風景、四代目が
カカシに「頼まれてくれるかい？カカシ」

九尾襲撃の日、四代目がカカシに託した事とは・・・！？
次号「約束」


----------



## Jimnast (Aug 30, 2006)

Babelfish Trans: 

@ NO, 321 "power door picture of カカシ": カカシ carry out your promise at last it may, is  Such the place where you act playfully understands with アスマ group シカマル "something which moves through the forest to of the bean jam, relieved hurting, it does? It utilizes "also the leaf of the アスマ" tree, it is. The dark space betting the prize on the coming out patience which it cannot chase, the る it is. Well, it has and has and hangs and the person "" the prize applies to シカマル with, area land っ て person and the teacher to... ", upper patience of the leaf of the アスマ" tree everyone prize catching, the る. Thinking in grudge, as for the る person it is many, probably will be, ハハハッ "シカマル"... "  Throughout the city, 3 human ナルト "カカシ teachers whom you are walking, the potato riding funny, even what. Never the ･ ･ bare face? The っ て which it informs the cherry tree if the ぉ, it informs also the rhinoceros and don't you think? the ぇ "the カカシ" ま, says nothing and is attached because you understand, the ぁ. Yamato, the cartoon which is done it returns to the place of the っ coming. We would like to become ナルト and two people, it is "Yamato which is"... you understood ", ナルト"? How, even the red sandal wood, カカシ teacher... (after all the bare face? Well, when perhaps it did, you looked at the Harlem technique to be? う? It is such a spare time nothing saying, the ぃ)"カカシ (that time...) stopping the fact that イチャパラ is read to, to look at the sky.  Is light room シズネ "ナルト your one probably all right? Perhaps, when it does, as for the one which 20 platoons have chased perhaps the favorite of the dawn with feint ナルト you. In addition inside when the weasel comes, カカシ and Yamato are attached "because of of that of the ･ ･ ･" cord hand. Thing of cord hand "ナルト to カカシ entirely, you worry" シズネ "with, with also those two people of a lot of with" it is. If the fellow, ナルト can be changed! "" シズネ ナルト you is changed the ･ ･ ･?"  Front シカマル of the conversion toilet "tilting, it does and the ょ ぉ, there is such a huge toilet in the forest how! "The コテツ" ほ it is with, acting playfully and, the る. So, it is not necessary to hide, it is. Therefore as for existence of conversion place with which village tacit comprehension. You play and, the る is ", アスマ" even if, it tries inspecting in?", to there, the flying step appears from the reverse side of the toilet. "That appearance of アスマ, the same as weasel! Dawn! !  "シカマル" that! "コテツ and イズモ expression of surprise. 4 people who enter into aggressive attitude. Flying step "bean jam? ...! Don't you think?... you are wrong that waist cloth and -, that ボウズ and it is simultaneous. The fellow protection patience っ て person? Don't you think? ククッ, we has been attached, -?"laughing, the る. イズモ "something is strange, it is the っ which is! It has licked or the っ! "クナイ is thrown. The flying step, without looking at クナイ completely, avoiding with room, the flying step "- to be, angular capital. Try coming! The main thing it did and the れ ぇ - the people came ", angular capital appears from the toilet. Angular capital "it is noisy, says nothing the flying step" flying step while pointing the waist cloth of アスマ, is flying step "no what, as for the favorite words. The ぜ which as for we is separately and - it is, another "" as for angular capital this, favorable "アスマ"... "the sweat flowing, the る.  The field っ ぱ would like to see even place ナルト "many what, accompanying to such a distance. Don't you think? funny ones how - it is, the ぇ っ て. If it does not train quickly, don't you think? what the ぇ it is, as for we! "As for カカシ" here, it is the place where we meets with the companion before the duty. To be good also it trained here... "as for the old tale of ナルト" カカシ teacher the っ て which is heard afterwards. Therefore "カカシ" so you are flurried becoming. The ま, it does and the ょ - isn't?"the shoulder of ナルト it touches. Sign is attached to the shoulder. ナルト does not become aware. カカシ "ナルト there it moves, is", it starts walking. Such it is not left. カカシ the instant that "you do", the mosquito which goes out シ. カカシ which is on back of ナルト. ナルト "! !  わ -! !  With something? With something? カカシ teacher reaching up to there to the っ coming! !  "As for カカシ" this it is the skill which utilizes the character change of the wind. Try looking at the ナルト shoulder "ナルト", this which is what? いつ.の.間.に ･ ･ ･ "カカシ" when touching the っ coming shoulder, you attached. It can move to the place where it has the sign it is instantaneously, "the げ which ナルト" カカシ teacher is done - the っ て! !  "The カカシ" ま, the copy ninja っ て speaking once, from the る. The fire wind ･ earth ･ water ･ thunder, all characters can be used. But Yamato just two don't you think? ･ "Yamato sneeze scenery ナルト (カカシ teacher, just we would like to brag, the ぇ?) ナルト which looks at カカシ with the white eye. Because the your カカシ "ほ is... the ま, we is not excessively the wind the pride, only short range it is possible, if, but it makes good, it can move to ahead several dozen kilometers instantly. But, having the character of the wind, there is no skill which everyone this skill as for can use. As for アスマ use or "ナルト," the っ て which is how to say "it is the skill which reaches the point where fourth generation invents" this skill of カカシ, is called the spark the leaf of the tree yellow. If you who can use the spiral circle of the same fourth generation there is character where you can use this skill "," ナルト fourth generation... "you look at the light rock which is visible in the distance. ナルト "with also, with the ぁ, it came to such a place with something, it is even, the ぉ! ?  "The カカシ" う it is? ... When showing the ま and this skill to you, the っ て which will be shown here it has decided it is ", the ナルト" そ, the そ just it is? カカシ teacher! As for we, the suspension moment "カカシ" understanding quickly, the る understanding, the る, so you get angry. Returning, training continue and ", the ナルト ふ て rot, you walk. Also カカシ follows afterwards, but looking back, you look at the distance. Fourth generation, カカシ, オビト and phosphorus train, the scenery of appointment appears. Or and another scenery, fourth generation "is asked to カカシ? カカシ "  Day of nine tail attack, the fact that fourth generation entrusts to カカシ...! ?  Next issue "promise"


----------



## Jimnast (Aug 30, 2006)

Seems like a lot of dialogue and the end seems to be the same as the previous spoiler, so looks as though we have 2 spoilers stating the same thing so far, I think.


----------



## Jimnast (Aug 30, 2006)

There's a better trans on manga helpers and it reveals that the yellow flash is mentioned as the 4th himself. So if this spoiler is true than it's definetly hiraishin.


----------



## Shishi-O (Aug 30, 2006)

from jacksprat on mh

This is an online trans 

@NO,321"Power of Cacashi"
Title-page illustration: Cacashi
It seems to be able finally to accomplish the promise with you. 

Asma group that moves in forest
Shicamal "Does such a place in which it joked why hurt .... feeling relieved because it 
understands and do about bean jam?" Asma. ｢The leaf is used. The prize is put on omission 
Shinobu who cannot chase it in the shade part. Oh dear, give-and-take is a guy. ｣
Shicamal "The ground land is a prize imposing point even in the person and the teacher" 
Asma. ｢The prize hangs in all Shinobu of the leaf on. The fellow who thinks is Hahahatsu 
to the grudge ..a lot.. might not. ｣
Shicamal｢･････｣

Three people who are walking in town
Nalt｢Teacher Cacashi and the interesting one are what. Surely ‥ The real face. And Sai are information in the cherry ..information... ｣
Cacashi｢If it reels and , silence follows, it is ..understanding... I'm sorry for Yamato please return to a place a little while ago. I want to become Nalt and two people. ｣
Teacher Cacashi ..doing ..Yamato "･･･ Understood" Nalt ".. very.. ･･･. (Real face after all?I want to see the art of the harem when the unpleasantness is done and it lends it. ..floatage.. ?Such .... leave ..it is..)" It is stopped to read Cacashi (that time) Ichapara and looks up into the sky. 

Shadow room
Shizne｢Is Nalt safer?It might be a feint and the favorite at daybreak be Nalt 20 
platoons are chasing it possibly. Moreover, when the weasel comes ･･･｣
Coute｢Cacashi and Yamato are applied for that. Do not worry. ｣
Shizne "However, those as many as two people" Coute. ｢All things of Nalt are 
left to Cacashi. If it is him, Nalt is changed. ｣
ShizneChange.

In front of the realization lavatory
Shicamal"Such big lavatories are in and the forest ..amusing... "
Cotets｢Truth and joking. However, it is not necessary to conceal it. Because any hometown is 
tacit consent, the existence of the realization place is ..becoming it.. .. Play｣
Then, Todan appears back in the lavatory to Asma "Easily Is it searched for the inside?". 
Asma｢It is the same as that shape and the weasel. Daybreak. ｣
Shicamal Cotets and Izmo of "That" are the expressions of the surprise. Four people who enter 
fighting trim. 
Todan｢Bean jam?The loincloth of that ..･･･.. ･･･ You see it is same by mistake as that , Boas. 
Then, is protection Shinobu a guy in him?Do Cctsu and we inadvertently sleep in the point?｣It 
laughs. 
Izmo｢..amusement.. ! what. Lick !｣
Cnai is thrown out. It avoids by room without seeing Todan Cnai completely and Todan. ｢Holla and 
corner capital. Coming furnace. Fellows came. ｣
The corner capital appears from the lavatory. "Annoyingness, and Todan of can a silence" Todan of 
the corner capital is Todan ..pointing at the loincloth of Asma... ｢The excuse . it is whatIt 
separately ..ｰ it.. of me separately｣
"This is convenient" Asma "･････" of the corner capital sweat flows. 

Place like field
Nalt｢It brings it far ..so... That is not ..becoming it.. ｰ. the interesting oneIt trains 
early and and I :. ｣
Cacashi｢It is a place that , I met the companion before the duty. It often trained here ･･･. ｣
Nalt｢The legend by teacher Cacashi is heard later. Therefore,｣
Cacashi｢To panic soIsn't there reeling ,?｣
The shoulder of Nalt is touched. The sign attaches to the shoulder. Nalt doesn't notice. 
Cacashi "Nalt must not move there" begins to walk. It is not away ..so... 
Cacashi that disappears momentarily of saying, Cacashi "Will do". Cacashi that is behind Nalt. 
Nalt｢!!..boiling.. ..ｰ.. why. Why do?It was there teacher Cacashi a little while ago. ｣
Cacashi｢This is a technique using the character change in the wind. Look at the Nalt shoulder. ｣

Nalt｢Of ..becoming it.. ,. When ･･･｣
Cacashi｢When it touched the shoulder a little while ago, it applied it. It is possible to move 
to the place with the sign instantaneously. ｣
Nalt "Teacher Cacashi sedge" Cacashi｢..reeling.. because the copy , one respondent ninja is 
said. All the fire, the style, the soil, water, the thunder, the characters can be used. Yamato 
is only two ‥. ｣Nalt that sees Cacashi by sneeze scenery Nalt (teacher Cacashi and that wants 
to boast?) white eyes of Yamato. 
Cacashi｢･･･ Reeling , I can be moved by making it momentarily tens of kilos ahead if it makes 
it to good though can do only a distance short because it is not so good at wind. However, even 
with the character of the wind, this technique is not a technique that everyone can use. Asma 
is ..can use... ｣
Nalt"It is what. "
Cacashi｢This technique is a technique that thinks out by the fourth generation, and came to be 
called a flash with a yellow leaf. There is a nature that can use this technique if you can use 
the same spiral circle at the fourth generation. ｣
The shadow rock seen in "The fourth generation" distance of Nalt is seen. 
Nalt｢..coming to such a place.. Now what ..,... ?｣
Cacashi｢Yes?･･･ When it reeled and this , technique was shown to you, showing was stricken and 
decided here. ｣
Nalt｢Of , ..along... ‥ Teacher Cacashi. , Saske of me as soon as possible｣
Cacashi｢Do not understand ..understanding.., and do not get angry so. Training will be done, 
return ,, and continue. ｣
Nalt walks while sulking. The distance is seen turning around though Cacashi leads to the back, 
too. 
Cacashi, Obit, and the phosphorus at the fourth generation reflect and the scenery of training 
and meeting reflects. And, to Cacashi at another scenery and the fourth generation｢Are you 
asked for?Cacashi｣

Day of nine attack, Entrust..thing.
Next number"Promise"


----------



## chibi15 (Aug 30, 2006)

Kakashi apprently made a promise to the 4th about teaching Naruto "something" so now he is showing this "something" to him. Looks like Naruto might be picking up again


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Aug 30, 2006)

they better come up with a real good explanation of why kakashi knows the mechanics of hirashin and cant use it.. and why if its a wind jutsu asuma cant use it...


----------



## MFauli (Aug 30, 2006)

Momochi Gaara said:
			
		

> they better come up with a real good explanation of why kakashi knows the mechanics of hirashin and cant use it.. and why if its a wind jutsu asuma cant use it...



Because Kakashi never told Asuma of that technique?


----------



## gunste1n (Aug 30, 2006)

Hopefully this is my wet dream of Naruto learning "The konohas yellow flash" noble jutsu.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow good script


----------



## Rikudou Sennin (Aug 30, 2006)

I love it, although im still doubting if its true.

But now i have one big question;

if the Yondaime made Kakashi promise to teach that jutsu to Naruto, then why did Kakashi treat Naruto like absolute crap in the beginning and blatantly brushing him off in favor of Sasuke.. ?

That should atleast be adressed...


----------



## son_michael (Aug 30, 2006)

Momochi Gaara said:
			
		

> they better come up with a real good explanation of why kakashi knows the mechanics of hirashin and cant use it.. and why if its a wind jutsu asuma cant use it...




thats easy

1. kakashi saw yondaime using hiraishin with his sharingan and therefore he knows how it works but he dosen't have the ability to use it

2. yondaime showed kakashi the special kunai's and he showed him the special seals, so kakashi should know hwo to make them for Naruto


----------



## LordSpark (Aug 30, 2006)

If that's fake then it's the most well written and best copy of kishi's style I've ever seen. The little things like Naruto thinking of what Kakashi want tto show him like his face or that he wants to see his Harem jutsu were brillant. Most fake spoilers are pretty simple in regards. I can't help but get my hopes up.


----------



## pavister (Aug 30, 2006)

son_michael said:
			
		

> thats easy
> 
> 1. kakashi saw yondaime using hiraishin with his sharingan and therefore he knows how it works but he dosen't have the ability to use it
> 
> 2. yondaime showed kakashi the special kunai's and he showed him the special seals, so kakashi should know hwo to make them for Naruto



statement number 1 is an assumption

we know kakashi has seen yondaime use hiraishin but that was before kakashi got sharingan. afterwards, we have no clue


----------



## Negative-Ion (Aug 30, 2006)

but kakashi knows how to use it, he just cant use it for long distances. i wonder why.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 30, 2006)

pavister said:
			
		

> statement number 1 is an assumption
> 
> we know kakashi has seen yondaime use hiraishin but that was before kakashi got sharingan. afterwards, we have no clue




yes I know, the person I was quoting said"they better come up with a good reason if this is true"{or something like that} and so kakashi seeing hiraishin with the sharingan was meant as a possible explanation they could use, I wasn't saying kakashi already saw it with sharingan..I was saying that could just be what kishimotto comes up with as a possible explanation


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Aug 30, 2006)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> but kakashi knows how to use it, he just cant use it for long distances. i wonder why.



Perhaps because Wind isn't his natural element, but rather another element he mastered and thus isn't as good at controlling as his natural element? Or it could all be about his low stamina/chakra (if compared to that of naruto's and the fourth, at least) again...

Hmm, the spoiler itself seems to be real, but I can't help but having a few doubts... like, for example, if Kakashi knows how to use wind, why couldn't he give Naruto some tips in the beginning of the training? Again, it could be because wind isn't his natural element, but still...


----------



## Oldy (Aug 30, 2006)

Uchiha Bruce said:
			
		

> if the Yondaime made Kakashi promise to teach that jutsu to Naruto, then why did Kakashi treat Naruto like absolute crap in the beginning and blatantly brushing him off in favor of Sasuke.. ?
> 
> That should atleast be adressed...


I don't understand why Kakashi is considered like crap because he wanted Naruto to improve his basics with Ebisu when it's the excuse people use to explain what Jiraiya has been doing for the last 2.5 years...


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Aug 30, 2006)

You guys are going to get creamed for not taking the discussion to the other thread.

Likely me as well for pointing it out in this thread.............i'm out.


----------



## gunste1n (Aug 30, 2006)

カカシ「これは風の性質変化を利用した技だ。ナルト肩を見てみろ」
Kakashi: This is a technique which makes use of the of wind nature manipulation. Look at your shoulder, Naruto.

ナルト「な、なんだこれ？いつの間に･･･」
Naruto: Wha, what is this? When did y?


Isn't the seal supposed to leave a mark of death or something like that ?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Aug 30, 2006)

Uchiha Bruce said:
			
		

> if the Yondaime made Kakashi promise to teach that jutsu to Naruto, then why did Kakashi treat Naruto like absolute crap in the beginning and blatantly brushing him off in favor of Sasuke.. ?
> 
> That should atleast be adressed...



Err, exactly how do you mean by "like crap"? He has treated his pupils pretty much equally as I see it and if it's about the Ebisu thing, then as I see it, he taught Sasuke back then because he was the same element as him and considering the circumstances, it was better for him to learn the Chidori than anything else. And if he had actually favoured training Naruto instead of Sasuke, would he have meet Jiraiya then? Would he have been as strong as he was after meeting/training with Jiraiya then?  In any event: I don't see Kakashi favoring anyone in his team more than the others, as he believes teamwork to be the most important thing there is, and what disrupts teamwork better than a teacher specially favoring a student of his above the others...?


----------



## TheoDerek (Aug 30, 2006)

HOLY SHIT!!!

IT'S TEH GODDAMN HIRAISHIN!!!  :S


----------



## The Dark One (Aug 30, 2006)

Uchiha Bruce said:
			
		

> I love it, although im still doubting if its true.
> 
> But now i have one big question;
> 
> ...




I guess that is very obvious.

He didn't want Naruto to be "spoiled".

He wanted Naruto to be Naruto, not the Son of Yondaime, since he would be living under s huge shadow, that's Sasuke's dilema.

Kakashi wanted to create envy in Naruto, so that Naruto could motivate to be the best.

You can mark my words, Naruto and Sasuke weren't in the same team by chance, this was planned from the very begining.

We know their is a connection bewteen the Fourth, Kyuubi and the Uchiha clan.




			
				Sasuke3759 said:
			
		

> LOL true, but if that is correct then you have to be a wind master to use it to its full potential.
> 
> Another thing, if that spoiler is true then I'm 90% sure Yondaime = Naruto's father.  It seems that Yondaime asked Kakashi to teach it to him because he knew he wasn't going to be around.
> 
> ...



Very true.

I hope this chapter is true.



			
				gunste1n said:
			
		

> カカシ「これは風の性質変化を利用した技だ。ナルト肩を見てみろ」
> Kakashi: This is a technique which makes use of the of wind nature manipulation. Look at your shoulder, Naruto.
> 
> ナルト「な、なんだこれ？いつの間に･･･」
> ...




The seal doesn't kill you, its just acts as a tag.

Hiraishin is a supplementary jutsu.


----------



## The Times (Aug 30, 2006)

It's also a Time-Space Ninjustu similar to Kuchiyose, not a Wind jutsu that Kakashi can suddenly use.

Summary=Fake.


----------



## TheoDerek (Aug 30, 2006)

Kenechi said:
			
		

> It's also a Time-Space Ninjustu similar to Kuchiyose, not a Wind jutsu that Kakashi can suddenly use.
> 
> Summary=Fake.


Summonings can have elements.  Kakashi's dog summoning is a Douton element.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 30, 2006)

I think it's gona be fake...


----------



## Black Swan (Aug 30, 2006)

> I think it's gona be fake...


That can be true b/c things that seem to be too good to be true usually are...

But if it is real, keeping in mind kishi draws inspiration from togashi. An explanation of kakashi not being able to use this jutsu is that his affinity is lightning, which he could use at full capability. Like a nen user who can use his type of nen at full capacity and another strongly ie: reinforcement emission, and like nen the capacity of the next nen types decreases from then on. So kakashi could use lightning at 100% --- wind at 20%.


----------



## The Times (Aug 30, 2006)

No they aren't. kakashi used:

"Ninpou Summon: Earth Tracking Fang no Jutsu" combined with a scroll to make his dogs bite Zabuza like that. The other times they've been summoned, he just uses Kuchiyose.
Besides, that was like, 28 chapters into the series, a minor change like that would effect nothing.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 30, 2006)

Something doesnt add up...

"On the day the Kyubbi attacked" and we see Rin, Obito, Kakashi and Yondaime training? Obito was dead when Kyubbi attacked!
Yondaime used his jutsu on kyubbi and died, but he was alive when Obito died = Oboto was dead when Kyubbi attacked!

I love this spoiler but cos of that I think it's fake


----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 30, 2006)

No it says the Yondaime asking Kakashi a for a favour is a seperate scene.

Also, wasn't Naruto going to learn an original technique?


----------



## Pawa-eri-to (Aug 30, 2006)

son_michael said:
			
		

> thats easy
> 
> 1. kakashi saw yondaime using hiraishin with his sharingan and therefore he knows how it works but he dosen't have the ability to use it
> 
> 2. yondaime showed kakashi the special kunai's and he showed him the special seals, so kakashi should know hwo to make them for Naruto



#1 is impossible.  Obito was there training with them when he took Kakashi aside.  If he had the sharingan then Obito would already be dead.  Although, he might have taken another look at it later when he had the sharingan.  Assuming this technique was what he took Kakashi aside for.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 30, 2006)

Kenechi said:
			
		

> No they aren't. kakashi used:
> 
> "Ninpou Summon: Earth Tracking Fang no Jutsu"


Sasuke3759's right, the technique is called "Kuchiyose: Doton: Tsuiga no Jutsu".



			
				Si Style said:
			
		

> Something doesnt add up...
> 
> "On the day the Kyubbi attacked" and we see Rin, Obito, Kakashi and Yondaime training? Obito was dead when Kyubbi attacked!
> Yondaime used his jutsu on kyubbi and died, but he was alive when Obito died = Oboto was dead when Kyubbi attacked!
> ...


_"[highlight]Then in a separate little scene[/highlight], the 4th Hokage asks Kakashi, ?Hey Kakashi, can I ask you a favor?"_


----------



## TheoDerek (Aug 30, 2006)

Delta Shell said:
			
		

> No it says the Yondaime asking Kakashi a for a favour is a seperate scene.
> 
> Also, wasn't Naruto going to learn an original technique?


Yeah, this spoiler is air tight.  Nothing is wrong with it.  If it is fake that sure is a good one.


----------



## Uchiha_Yuri (Aug 30, 2006)

he doesnt even seem interested to learn it, he is just like kakashi is awesome, ok now back to my training.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 30, 2006)

Pawa-eri-to said:
			
		

> #1 is impossible.  Obito was there training with them when he took Kakashi aside.  If he had the sharingan then Obito would already be dead.  Although, he might have taken another look at it later when he had the sharingan.  Assuming this technique was what he took Kakashi aside for.




read my post after the 1 that your quoting


----------



## Emery (Aug 30, 2006)

I will change my avatar to a purple turd if that spoiler turns out to be right.


----------



## TheoDerek (Aug 30, 2006)

Emery said:
			
		

> I will change my avatar to a purple turd if that spoiler turns out to be right.


I'm going to hold you to that.


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 30, 2006)

Discussions in the _Predictions Thread_, people!


----------



## Emery (Aug 30, 2006)

Dionysus said:
			
		

> Discussions in the _Predictions Thread_, people!



Quit mini-modding.


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 30, 2006)

Emery said:
			
		

> Quit mini-modding.


It's just common courtesy.  This is supposed to be a thread for quick viewing of new potential spoilers.  The same spoilers can be put in the other thread, and it's already made for discussion.  Instead this thread is filled with word vomit and the quick referencing of the spoilers goes out the wondow.

Capisce?


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 30, 2006)

Dionysus said:
			
		

> It's just common courtesy.  This is supposed to be a thread for quick viewing of new potential spoilers.  The same spoilers can be put in the other thread, and it's already made for discussion.  Instead this thread is filled with word vomit and the quick referencing of the spoilers goes out the wondow.
> 
> Capisce?



dude take your own damn advice and stop mini-modding.


----------



## Toffeeman (Aug 30, 2006)

I have a spoiler..


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 30, 2006)

I hope the nazis kill you guys.


----------



## Drama (Aug 30, 2006)

Toffeeman said:
			
		

> I have a spoiler..



Dude hahah thats halarious!! good one.


Oh and i read the spoilers it sound so damn COOL. seeing a flash back of Yondaime Obito and Rin. Damnn... im hoping this is true..cross my fingers on this. And Hirashin.. but i thought Naruto was suppose to make his OWN jutsu? hmmm...


----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 30, 2006)

chibbi-kitsune said:
			
		

> If Obito was still alive wouldn't that make kakashi pre-sharingan?



SEPERATE scene. Dude.


----------



## SunnyxShine (Aug 30, 2006)

wow.....ooo i was just wondering
what if that promise scene tells us if yondaime is narutos father?
xDDD just a thought


----------



## SunnyxShine (Aug 30, 2006)

WAAAI HOPE THIS IS TRUE xDDDDDDDD


----------



## cygnus (Aug 30, 2006)

The Kuchiyose thing was Doton because he summoned them under the ground, hence, it required some aspect of Doton, the actual summoning doesn't have an element.

It was a seal of death figuratively because if you got that seal, you basically had 0% chance of living.

I'm not going to believe this spoiler because its way too good. If its true I'll fucking headbutt the roof.

It appears that the mods have given up on stopping people posting here. Next week just delete all of them Sai and co.


----------



## slugdude (Aug 31, 2006)

I really hope this spoiler is a fake. I don't want to see Naruto become a miniature yondaime. He should have a bit of originality in his character. But then again, it could be that this won't be Naruto's jutsu but just part of it. Yeah, if it's like that I can handle it. Otherwise there's gonna be another hole to patch in my wall.


----------



## Shishi-O (Aug 31, 2006)

it's so fake


----------



## legendoflink3 (Aug 31, 2006)

this can't be true. That would mean that yondaime has some relation to naruto if hes gonna have him protected so well and wat not. And if kakashi knew this. Why didn't he say anything all along. But i guess thats why he's been protecting naruto from akatsuki.
But if this turns out to be true. The the show should be called Yondaime, not naruto. 
unless yondaimes name was naruto. LOL


----------



## 4th's Legacy (Aug 31, 2006)

I hate mini-modding it's not my job. I keep jumping back in here to see if some new spoilers have come out. Please take the discussions to the predictions thread.

....>.< I just realized that now I'm part of the problem.


----------



## Shishou (Aug 31, 2006)

If Naruto becomes Yondaime II then that could possibly be the only way we will ever discover how Yondaime actually fought.


----------



## Drama (Aug 31, 2006)

Shishou said:
			
		

> If Naruto becomes Yondaime II then that could possibly be the only way we will ever discover how Yondaime actually fought.



IMO i think thats the point of Naruto, for him to not only relive as the 4th in jutsu and leadership but to make a bigger impact as a hokage.


----------



## Jimnast (Aug 31, 2006)

This crap is way too fake! It screams fakaniscity to me, if it's not fake than iced-out-snowman wears granny panties.


----------



## lo0p (Aug 31, 2006)

Taira said:
			
		

> *This thread is for posting any spoiler summaries or pictures of the chapter that may turn up before the raw arrives. *
> 
> _Ideally it'll help create an easy reference for people just turning up and wanting to see if anythings come out yet._
> 
> *NOTE: it is not for discussion of the spoilers, please keep discussion in the predictions thread for the time being*



LOL, good one!


----------



## Marsala (Aug 31, 2006)

Kyuzo said:
			
		

> This crap is way too fake! It screams fakaniscity to me, if it's not fake than iced-out-snowman wears granny panties.


"Fakaniscity" isn't a word.

Though it should be.


----------



## Jimnast (Aug 31, 2006)

Marsala said:
			
		

> "Fakaniscity" isn't a word.
> 
> Though it should be.



Would I use it if I cared?


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Aug 31, 2006)

As a translator I have to asy, it looks pretty real.  HOWEVER the use of hiraishin is supspect!  The thing I can't get away from though, is-it's so well written and so ball tantalizingly good that I can't bring myself to believe it's a fake!

We've had a lot of good spoilers erccently, here's praying for 1 more!

This chapter rocked!


----------



## gunste1n (Aug 31, 2006)

brucelee said:
			
		

> As a translator I have to asy, it looks pretty real.  HOWEVER the use of hiraishin is supspect!  The thing I can't get away from though, is-it's so well written and so ball tantalizingly good that I can't bring myself to believe it's a fake!
> 
> We've had a lot of good spoilers erccently, here's praying for 1 more!
> 
> This chapter rocked!



Seriously, you're a translator ?


----------



## Harlita (Aug 31, 2006)

You guys have the raw link?




c/o thetouch


----------



## Nodoordonotthereisnotry (Aug 31, 2006)

So , the "spoiler" was somewhat of a fake after all? I'll wait for the mighty translators of this forum though before I jump to conclusions.


----------

